# Apple for life



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I use to have a iPhone and went to a android and finally got me a iPhone 5 and can say I won't leave apple this time....ok I'm done here lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I did the same, I had an iphone 3gs, then android, now 4s...LOVE it. The best part is the backup/sync. I no longer have to use an ipod for the gym etc. Pandora is awesome!

Want to get the five soon enough though!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

ive had an iphone since 08... now have the 5 and i tried to switch once i didnt make it 3 days and had to trade it in lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm tempted to sell my 4 & get the 5 when I'm elidgable in January.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Samsung GS3 W/android > Iphone 5 w/IOS5 hehehe


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

have had every ipod touch since the first one come out.... and still have all but one ....currently have Galaxy S and hate it! thinking bout just forking out the $150 to cancel contract and the $50+ for a 4S ...ill be happy with it lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

WHAT! why do you hate it? lol my girlfriend has the 4s and it's so boring compared to my S3..she hates her phone since i got my s3 lol honestly iphones are perfect for someone who just wants to text/call/facebook and the odd game. nothing confusing about an iphone...S3 took a little longer to get used too though. lol i'll never go back to apple after this phone.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wait I thought the same thing that android system slowly starts to crash and freeze up overtime.....trust me....apple is always on point and very stable.....I'm so over downloading text and loading this and that.....apple is point click done.....you can have that unstable droid junk I'm over it.......s3 bumps vids with another s3 wow whoopie lol.....fruit for life now on


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Never had an I phone but know people that have. I have had Ipod touches and they are easy to use, I'll give em' that. But when it all boils down to it the Droid will do way more than an I phone can, and better apps. I have a HTC Thunderbolt and it's been an awsome phone. The apple nation loves their I phones and nothing will change their minds.:bigok: If we all liked the same things the world would be a boring arse place !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

adam6604 said:


> Samsung GS3 W/android > Iphone 5 w/IOS5 hehehe


But Samsung GS3 w/ andriod is < iPhone w/ ios*6*, which is what we're on now


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i agree with polaris the ios6 is insane siri is awesome now does any thing you want dang near and does not ask would you like me to search the web for that like older version pics and vids are superior on iphone......s3 huge and bulky, and the killer of it is android operating system, yall that are new to droid will love it give it time you will learn to hate it......or i was just spoiled because i had apple before android then got the android and learned to quickly hate it......everything you can do on droid you pretty much can do on iphone just different way about doing it is all......i look at it like this droid is on life support and could fail and anytime lol and apple well it is stable condition lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i love iphone, been having them since the first iphone came out. now i will never change phones. Water proof cases for them for our riding style. idk of any one eolse that has the water proof cases fot there phones. haha. 

IPHONE FTW


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had smart phones before they were know as smart phones lol. HTCs Samsungs etc. and to be honest I've always hated apple products. Dogged my friends that bought the first ones way back when. And really I was just being stubborn. I got a 3G and have only relapsed once to try a droid. Yuck is all I can say. There's nothing out there to compare to the iphones dependability and ease of use. One of my good friends is a droid nut and constantly tries to tell me this and that about his droids. The apps he can get to do this or that etc etc etc. I just reply oh. My iPhone can do that from the factory. Here see. 

Plainly said the iPhone is the trend setter. And the droids are playing catch up still. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

exactly ^^ lol Android will slowly crash and Apple will continue to run strong ....trust me, my Galaxy's operating system has already started to slow down


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Apple's are simple and easy to use. Android have more available but are harder to use. If you know your way around a computer and how it works then an android is for you as you will see a lot of simlarities and a lot more options. Iphone doesn't have the options but is always very dependable. Still have to say I am sooooo glad I chose Galaxy s3 over iphone though, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

Wife hates her s3 and she was a former ip4s owner. This one will be for sale soon and we will get her a ip5

I like my 5


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

gotta say the 3gs was cool 4 was cooler but even the 4s and 5 both now with the ios6 now thats insane.....i like the 5 screen size but the 4s is just as good almost, either way the 5 or 4s as long as it has ios6, cant be beat lol.......


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had a 3G for a while. I still don't use it to anywhere near it's potential.
I had to replace the previous one. It really sucked as a tire chock.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love my iPhone but my first one had an internal short and melted down and my 6 month old warranty phones power button is inoperable. Other than that there great lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have to say i love apple but i am really liking this Samsung galaxy tab 2 i just picked up. I have to say that i liked more than my ipod.


----------

